# Mitsubishi Shogun Sports LWB Engine clean.



## Gareth2665 (Nov 8, 2006)

Decided to give the engine cleaning a go. I didnt hold out much hope on the Shogun as they are a big engine with lots of places for the dirt to hide out of reach. Its a 52 plate. I didnt take the before Pics as i did not think it would come up this clean. It was pretty filthy as it had never been cleaned before.

However i was really pleased with the result. Cover all the electrical bits with cling film. A coat of AG engine and machine cleaner, worked in with a tooth and paint brush, rinsed, then dressed with AG rubber and vinyl care









.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks really clean mate, well done! :thumb:


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Looks really good, well done :thumb:


----------

